
Lighthouse Design Ltd - gjvc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighthouse_Design
======
gjvc
```But even as the purchase of Lighthouse was going through, Sun was already
turning their attention from DOE/NEO on the back-end and OpenStep on the
front-end to "Java everywhere". Java was seen as a better solution to
infiltrating Sun into the applications market, as it ran on all platforms, not
just those supported by OpenStep. Lighthouse was soon moved into the JavaSoft
division, becoming the Java Applications Group.'''

~~~
gjvc
```The only problem with this move was that any attempt to port Lighthouse's
OpenStep applications written in Objective-C to Java would be almost
impossible. Additionally, Sun was worried that releasing their own suite would
make third party developers less interested in the platform (see Claris) as
they would have to compete with Sun directly in the office application space.
Some attempts were made: LightPlan was ported to Java and released as JavaPlan
(and also switched from OMT to UML). Sun eventually gave up on the idea, if it
ever entertained it seriously in the first place, abandoning the office
application market for many years.'''

Sic transit gloria mundi.

